# Shower faucet



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

Looking to see if anyone knows this make pic was given from customer. I will be going to look at it in a few days


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Possibly Danze.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Pegasus

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Trim is different, but here's what you might be dealing with if it's Danze.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I noticed they have the diverter on tub. If it is in a shower, without a spout, then that could be an issue.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

pos throw away $125 valve and trim from home store. i dont fix them. replacement is needed. done


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> pos throw away $125 valve and trim from home store. i dont fix them. replacement is needed. done


Replace it with MOENTROL and be a hero..


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Replace it with MOENTROL and be a hero..


Wow, haven't seen that come up in a while!


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks like danze to me. Tell customer to contact them to get the part. This way you don't waste your time


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

And the winner is??

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Yoram Manzur (Sep 17, 2009)

It is definitely a Pegasus.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

What did I win?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

If it ends up being a danze, I just contacted them for parts on two different valves for two different customers. It was pretty painless, and they warranty for life. Free parts, free shipping. If it's a Pegasus, throw it away.


----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

I will let you no heading their Tuesday sounds like it's leaking from the diverter on the shower valve


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

hedrickplumbing said:


> I will let you no heading their Tuesday sounds like it's leaking from the diverter on the shower valve


Yeah those Danze faucets are cheap. They use different sizes of divertors so make sure you order the same one if you replace it. As previously stated, Danze will send you all of the necessary parts for free. If its leaking at the divertor than it could just be the o-ring where it threads into the body. If it no longer diverts properly you will have to replace the whole divertor. I've had more problems with those stupid divertors than anything else on that cheap faucet. The integral stops are also cheap and wear out quickly.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Yeah those Danze faucets are cheap. They use different sizes of divertors so make sure you order the same one if you replace it. As previously stated, Danze will send you all of the necessary parts for free. If its leaking at the divertor than it could just be the o-ring where it threads into the body. If it no longer diverts properly you will have to replace the whole divertor. I've had more problems with those stupid divertors than anything else on that cheap faucet. The integral stops are also cheap and wear out quickly.


Just replace it a MOENTROL and be done with it..


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Pegasus is like the "house wine" of faucets. It costs less, looks good, and gets the job done, but you pay for it later when you can't find a replacement part.

There are like four companies that have manufactured stuff for Home Depot that is then rebranded as Pegasus.

I think Globe Union is one company. I believe Danze is another.

HD needs a resource for people to piece this together after the fact.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

woberkrom said:


> Pegasus is like the "house wine" of faucets. It costs less, looks good, and gets the job done, but you pay for it later when you can't find a replacement part.
> 
> There are like four companies that have manufactured stuff for Home Depot that is then rebranded as Pegasus.
> 
> ...


just replace the junk with good stuff. they were too cheap the first time and half a$$ed it together. not my problem. i am not fixing your cheap junk. i am replacing it. kohler 304. done. need parts in 20 years, done. its in stock, on my truck. only a couple different cartridges on my truck. pegasis, danze, other home center throw away brands, not. delta, moen, kohler, fixable.


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Why don't these other companies make their faucets work with Moen or Delta cartridges and parts?

Both of those cartridges have been the same for some time, and have to be out of or close to out of patent (or so I would think).


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

So what was it?


----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

Ended up being danze thanks for your help


----------

